

Safety Act Designation - anaptdemise
http://www.ivedasolutions.com/company/safety-act-benefits/

======
anaptdemise
[http://www.ivedasolutions.com/files/1713/1420/1507/safety_ac...](http://www.ivedasolutions.com/files/1713/1420/1507/safety_act.pdf)

"purpose of the Act is to ensure that the threat of liability does not deter
potential manufacturers or Sellers of anti-terrorism technologies from
developing and commercializing technologies that could save lives. The Act
thus creates certain liability limitations for ‘claims arising out of,
relating to, or resulting from an act of terrorism’ where qualified
antiterrorism technologies have been deployed.

[https://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/st-safety-
act.pdf](https://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/st-safety-act.pdf)

